# Suche kleinen Rootserver



## Suchfunktion (17. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "kleinen" Rootserver, den ich fuer Testzwecke missbrauchen kann. Ich suche einen moeglichst preiswerten Lowlevel-Server als Testumgebung fuer verschiedene Sachen. (Shoutcast-Server, Game-Server, Irc-Server, Webserver, usw..)

Ich benoetige:
min. *256 MB RAM*
min. *1 GB HDD* Speicherplatz (+ Betriebssystem-Speicherplatz!)
min. *5 GB Traffic*
*Root-Shellzugriff*


Gewuenschte Features:
- grafischer Remotezugriff
- Windows Betriebssystem
- unbegrenzt Traffic
- OneClick-Formatierung und re-installation des Betriebssystems
(Wird alles nicht wirklich umbedingt benoetigt, waer aber cool  )



Was empfehlt Ihr?
Webhostlist brachte keine vernuenftigen Ergebnisse.. 

mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (17. April 2008)

OVH.net sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht ;-)


----------



## kalle123456 (17. April 2008)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "kleinen" Rootserver, den ich fuer Testzwecke missbrauchen kann. Ich suche einen moeglichst preiswerten Lowlevel-Server als Testumgebung fuer verschiedene Sachen. (Shoutcast-Server, Game-Server, Irc-Server, Webserver, usw..)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also zum testen bitte nie das www benutzen, oder zumindest eine htaccess vorschalten. Denke eine VM lokal installiert reicht völlig.

Gruss


----------

